# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Cơ khí chế tạo >  Ebook Sổ tay chế tạo máy (Machinery’s Handbook 29th Edition)

## newbieCNC

Lang thang trên mạng thấy quyển sách này hay hay, chia sẻ cùng anh em. Mượn lời giới thiệu của bác Khương:




> Có thể nói đây là quyển sách gối đầu của dân cơ khí vì nó trình bày tất cả những vấn đề liên quan đến công tác tính toán, thiết kế, gia công, kiểm tra các chi tiết cơ khí. Nếu bạn cần tìm công thức tính toán bánh răng, then…, cần tham khảo một bảng tra chi tiết tiêu chuẩn hoặc gặp phải 1 kí hiệu ren lạ thì cuốn sổ tay này là một trợ thủ đắc lực.
> 
>             Một điều rất tiện lợi là phiên bản pdf của sách này được bookmark rất chi tiết nên bạn có thể dễ dàng duyệt đến ngay nội dung cần tìm thay vì phải tìm kiếm trên 3000 trang tài liệu.



Download (password: *cncprovn*)

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B84...ew?usp=sharing

Mục lục

*Machinery's Handbook, 29th Edition*

*MATHEMATICS 1* 
NUMBERS,  FRACTIONS, AND DECIMALSALGEBRA AND EQUATIONSGEOMETRYSOLUTION  OF TRIANGLESMATRICESMANUFACTURING DATA ANALYSISENGINEERING  ECONOMICS 




*MECHANICS AND STRENGTH OF MATERIALS 147* 
MECHANICSVELOCITY, ACCELERATION, WORK, AND ENERGYSTRENGTH OF MATERIALSPROPERTIES OF BODIESBEAMSCOLUMNSPLATES, SHELLS, AND CYLINDERSSHAFTSSPRINGSDISC SPRINGSFLUID MECHANICS 




*PROPERTIES, TREATMENT, AND TESTING OF MATERIALS 369* 
THE  ELEMENTS, HEAT, MASS, AND WEIGHTPROPERTIES OF WOOD, CERAMICS,  PLASTICS, METALSSTANDARD STEELSTOOL STEELSHARDENING, TEMPERING,  AND ANNEALINGNONFERROUS ALLOYS • PLASTICS 

*DIMENSIONING, GAGING, AND MEASURING 608* 
DRAFTING PRACTICESALLOWANCES AND TOLERANCES FOR FITSMEASURING, INSTRUMENTS, AND INSPECTION METHODSSURFACE TEXTURE 

*TOOLING AND TOOLMAKING 754* 
CUTTING  TOOLSCEMENTED CARBIDESFORMING TOOLSMILLING CUTTERSREAMERSTWIST DRILLS AND COUNTERBORESTAPSSTANDARD TAPERSARBORS,  CHUCKS, AND SPINDLESBROACHES AND BROACHINGFILES AND BURSKNURLS  AND KNURLINGTOOL WEAR AND SHARPENING 




*MACHINING OPERATIONS 1004* 
CUTTING  SPEEDS AND FEEDSSPEED AND FEED TABLESESTIMATING SPEEDS AND  MACHINING POWERMICROMACHININGMACHINING ECONOMETRICSSCREW  MACHINES, BAND SAWS, CUTTING FLUIDSMACHINING NONFERROUS METALS AND  NON-METALLIC MATERIALSGRINDING FEEDS AND SPEEDSGRINDING AND OTHER  ABRASIVE PROCESSESCNC NUMERICAL CONTROL PROGRAMMING 
*MANUFACTURING PROCESSES 1328* 
SHEET  METAL WORKING AND PRESSESELECTRICAL DISCHARGE MACHININGIRON AND  STEEL CASTINGSSOLDERING AND BRAZINGWELDINGLASERSFINISHING  OPERATIONS 

*FASTENERS 1517* 
TORQUE  AND TENSION IN FASTENERSINCH THREADED FASTENERSMETRIC THREADED  FASTENERSHELICAL COIL SCREW THREAD INSERTSBRITISH FASTENERSMACHINE SCREWS AND NUTSCAP AND SET SCREWSSELF-THREADING SCREWST-SLOTS, BOLTS, AND NUTSRIVETS AND RIVETED JOINTSPINS AND STUDSRETAINING RINGSWING NUTS, WING SCREWS, AND THUMB SCREWSNAILS,  SPIKES, AND WOOD SCREWS 

*THREADS AND THREADING 1802* 
SCREW  THREAD SYSTEMSUNIFIED SCREW THREADSCALCULATING THREAD DIMENSIONSMETRIC SCREW THREADSACME SCREW THREADSBUTTRESS THREADSWHITWORTH THREADSPIPE AND HOSE THREADSOTHER THREADSMEASURING  SCREW THREADSTAPPING AND THREAD CUTTINGTHREAD ROLLINGTHREAD  GRINDINGTHREAD MILLINGSIMPLE, COMPOUND, DIFFERENTIAL, AND BLOCK  INDEXING 

*GEARS, SPLINES, AND CAMS 2122* 
GEARS  AND GEARINGHYPOID AND BEVEL GEARINGWORM GEARINGHELICAL GEARINGOTHER GEAR TYPESCHECKING GEAR SIZESGEAR MATERIALSSPLINES AND  SERRATIONSCAMS AND CAM DESIGN 

*MACHINE ELEMENTS 2310* 
PLAIN  BEARINGSBALL, ROLLER, AND NEEDLE BEARINGSLUBRICATIONCOUPLINGS,  CLUTCHES, BRAKESKEYS AND KEYSEATSFLEXIBLE BELTS AND SHEAVESTRANSMISSION CHAINSBALL AND ACME LEADSCREWSELECTRIC MOTORSADHESIVES AND SEALANTSO-RINGSROLLED STEEL, WIRE, SHEET-METAL, WIRE  ROPESHAFT ALIGNMENT 




*MEASURING UNITS 2651* 
SYMBOLS AND ABBREVIATIONSMEASURING UNITSU.S. SYSTEM AND METRIC SYSTEM CONVERSIONS 

*INDEX 2701*


*INDEX OF STANDARDS 2789*


*INDEX OF INTERACTIVE EQUATIONS 2801*


*INDEX OF MATERIALS 2807*


*INDEX OF ADDITIONAL CONTENT ON THE CD 2854* 




*ADDITIONAL ONLY ON THE CD 2865* 
MATHEMATICSMECHANICS AND STRENGTH OF MATERIALSPROPERTIES, TREATMENT, TESTING  OF MATERIALSDIMENSIONING, GAGING, MEASURING, INSPECTIONTOOLING AND  TOOL MAKINGMACHINING OPERATIONSMANUFACTURING PROCESSFASTENERSTHREADS AND THREADINGGEARS, SPLINES, AND CAMSMACHINE ELEMENTSADDITIONAL 





Each section has a detailed Table of Contents or Index starting at the page indicated

----------

diy1102, hungdn, katerman, tcm, TigerHN, xuanbang

----------

